# USB EHCI not working in 10.3 / 11.0RC2



## jjjesss (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm dealing with an annoying problem in my Thinkpad T420s, any USB 2.0 (EHCI) port works, only the 3.0 works well.
I can understand it. Yesterday everything run perfectly. The laptop has dual boot, with Linux in another disk. In
Linux the USB ports work well.

I've just finished to upgrade to 11.0RC2 and the same behavior remains.

And this problem not only affects to the ports for external  connectivity or pendrives, the webcam is usb too and is not detected.

It's not a hardware problem because everything works well in Linux.

Some information:

usbconfig with a mouse inserted in a ehci port:

```
ugen2.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.1: <XHCI root HUB 0x1033> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
```

usbconfig with the same mouse in the xhci port:

```
ugen2.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.1: <XHCI root HUB 0x1033> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.2: <Wireless Receiver Telink> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (50mA)  <<<<<<
mouse adapter
```

And attached: dmesg.txt, loader.conf and device.hints.

Any idea about what can be happening?

Thanks in advance,

Jes


----------



## hselasky@ (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi,

Can you try an 11-stable kernel? Does it make any difference?

--HPS


----------



## hselasky@ (Sep 14, 2016)

Try to enter:

```
set hw.usb.xhci.msix=0
boot
```
From the loader before booting the kernel. Does it make any difference?

--HPS


----------



## jjjesss (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi:

I've found it. I didn't remember one setting I put in /etc/sysctl.conf:


```
hw.usb.ehci.no_hs=1
```

I put this setting to be able to use USB 2.0 devices in VirtualBox OSE. But this setting makes USB devices not detected after resume.

Setting it to 0 and another suspend/resume cycle and USB devices are alive again.

BR


----------

